# tcsetattr: invalid argument when configuring modem for HylaFax



## Ben (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this a hardware issue or a software issue.

When I try to configure a modem for HylaFax (command faxaddmodem) I get the following messages:


```
tcsetattr: invalid argument
```

Afterwards the modem seems is not configured properly. When I connect via

[cmd=]screen /dev/ttyU0[/cmd]

I can send AT commands and call a number etc. I am using the umodem Kernel module.

Is this a hardware issue or a HylaFax issue or something else?

Thanks for help.

UPDATE: I found out that this does not bother at runtime. Just automatic detection of the modem fails.


----------

